# Cheapest flights to the Canaries?



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, I am trying to figure out the best combo to reach the Canary Islands but so far it's looking really bad from Australia 

Anyway, leave the part till Europe to me then I'm interested to hear the best deals from any place in Europe to Las Palmas or Tenerife.

Thanks!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Ryanair fly there from two or three UK airports. I've had two flights to Gran Canaria and they cost me less than £100 return.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Australia to Madrid, Iberia from Madrid to either G.C. or Tenerife. Make sure you have plenty of time for the changeover in Madrid, Barajas airport can be a nightmare and is huge.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Australia to Madrid, Iberia from Madrid to either G.C. or Tenerife. Make sure you have plenty of time for the changeover in Madrid, Barajas airport can be a nightmare and is huge.


I had a look first at that option but I got a quote of more than 500 EUR for a flight from Madrid to G.C. 

It look like I need to go to London and catch Ryanair then.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Try a site like Skyscanner.com, the results I found were well under 500 EU out of Madrid.
Although you don't say when because flights can double in cost overnight sometimes. 
Also are you wanting a one way ticket or return?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

If you really must keep the fare to a minimum, Ryanair operate a daily service from Madrid to GC departing at 0710. Fares range from around 85€ to 105€ one way... check their website...
Iberia has several flights a day but prices kick in at 224€, Air Europa have several flights a day but fares are higher than Iberia. Vueling also operate from Madrid but a flight and aircraft change change is required in Barcelona. Again Fares are higher than Iberia...
Ryanair are about the cheapest you will get on routes from Madrid. Not the best of airlines, definitely cheap and cheerful and you get exactly what it says on the tin. Watch out for all their additional add-on so called 'options' prices. If it was me, I would pay the extra and use Iberia.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> Try a site like Skyscanner.com, the results I found were well under 500 EU out of Madrid.
> Although you don't say when because flights can double in cost overnight sometimes.
> Also are you wanting a one way ticket or return?


I tried Skycanner...I don't know yet when but it may be really soon...trouble is I may get only 2 or 3 days notice.

One way or return doesn't matter, cheapest option is the best one as I don't plan to return :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lonely said:


> I had a look first at that option but I got a quote of more than 500 EUR for a flight from Madrid to G.C.
> 
> It look like I need to go to London and catch Ryanair then.




I bought my flight to Alicante from Cairo two months ago.. it has cost me 600 pounds sterling.. I have to fly Cairo to Heathrow, Gatwick to Alicante all with BA, return journey is Alicante, Madrid, Heathrow Cairo..


----------



## Ann in La Palma (Jun 14, 2013)

How about London Gatwick to Tenerife for £45.90 with Cheap flights to Oslo, Copenhagen, Stockholm - Norwegian
That particular price is in September - not sure when you would be thinking of or how flexible you are. But cetainly worth checking them out. 
By the way, I'm a big Ryanair fan but then again, I only ever take hand luggage.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I like Ryanair for what it is, a way of getting from A to B and not break the bank. For a four hour flight I'm really not bothered about in flight food and drink etc if I want cosseting on a trip then I'd go business/first class again.


----------

